# Is the older Yamaha HTR-5990 any good?



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Is the '06 Yamaha HTR-5990 (120 wpc x 7) a good AVR in general? Or should I keep my current non-hdmi RXV659 (100x7) receiver. I only have a 1080p hdtv and a 1080p dvd player, and no other sources.

And now more specifically:
The htr5990 has 2 hdmi inputs and 1 output, enough for me.
I have an older Denon DVD1930ci dvd player that upconverts to 1080p. Is it better to use the denon to process to 1080p and hook direct to the tv for the picture with a digital out to the avr for sound, or use hdmi from dvd to avr to tv. Will this receiver provide 1080p to the tv.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, The 5990 is HDMI Version 1.1 and it will not passthrough 1080P signal so its no better than what you have now in many ways.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks Tony for the info about hdmi 1.1. I will have to hook it up as I did the rxv659 with excellent results. Is hdmi 1.2 1080p pass-through?

The htr5990 is one year newer than my 659.
Though it is only 20 wpc more powerful, yamaha rates the htr5990 @120W, 20Hz-20kHz, 0.04%THD, 8 Ω, and the rxv659 @100W, 20 Hz-20kHz, 0.06%THD, 8 Ω.
It is 10 lbs heavier w/ a more robust power supply, and a fan cooled heat sink tunnel. I think the YPAO auto calibration is a bit better. 
Is there enough of an improvement if I get the 5990 for only $80?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For $80 its a good deal, it was Yamahas anniversary receiver and they put alot of features into it. Im fairly sure HDMI1.2 was 1080p passthrough just no support for the latest uncompressed audio.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Indeed. I am not sure you can do much better for $80.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I purchased the htr5990 and we notice that there is barely noticeable internal fan to cool the heat sinks, very cool design for installing the receiver in a cabinet. 
As far as the sound compared to my RXV659. Definitely more dynamic, robust and shall I say more powerful sounding. Though the wattage is only 20 wpc more, it is not necessarily louder, just more authority in its presentation. It has a bigger and more discernible soundstage with easier to place the location of what is going on. The YAPO and EQ are also more refined with more options. The 5990 was their totl HTR-series avr when released and it shows.


----------

